# U.S. Drought Monitor



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I have never seen such widespread drought as shown by the July 3 Drought Monitor......take a look.....basically all of the Ag land.

Regards, Mike

http://droughtmonitor.unl.edu/


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Were still in a moderate drought. Mowed the lawn again a few days ago so I guess it ain't that dry yet. Will water the garden for the third time this year. Heavy clay does have a real advantage in a dry year, is absolutely horrible to deal with the previous five wet years though.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

> Heavy clay does have a real advantage in a dry year


I wonder if I am seeing this on the flood plain soil we have. Almost bottomless black dirt. Corn on it looked really good until the last few days, now it looks like the soils with clay 2 feet down are doing better.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Well we have been in the extreme category now for about 3 weeks. First the sand corn died, next came the droughty clays that where tilled or have an obvious hard pan. Now the good clays and low black dirts are starting to perish. I think very little corn in sw IN will see a combine this fall. Most will either be chopped for silage or bushhogged off. I hope everybody across the country is current on their crop insurance premiums because that is the only income we are going to have here.


----------

